# Çççççççç.ççç error



## Tokuumade (May 26, 2006)

I had some trouble the other day installing drivers, so after I installled and reinstalled my drivers through safe mode, now I have a new problem, this computer has been unstable lately, and after a few PC crashes, I found out that my G partition has a corrupt folder in it, which has al the files called Çççççççç.ççç and all are 2.01GB in size... I did a quick google search, found mostly junk, but I did find someone with a similiar problem, but the site wasnt in english so I couldnt understand, but his problem is near-identicle to mine (links below) This has gotten me stumped, the same file has been repeated 1024 times, and @[email protected] to be 2TB in size, although went through the properties on my G partition and found it was the same size as before, and so I would like to know if anyone has had this problem before, the files corrupt arent really important, but I would like to recover them none-the-less.

Link1
Link2

This one is from my PC:

Image1

If anyone has any information, I will be extremely thankful


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Firstly do a "Chkdsk" in safe mode on the affected disk. Then try deleting the affected folder, as it certainly has major corruption.


----------

